# Looking for a Web Design Professional



## macinsm (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm looking for a Mac User-Professional to design my next web site. I've looked through the Apple Consultant Directory, but those good folks seem to be primarily consultants for the Mac. I'm looking for a web designer who uses a Mac.

My question here is to ask WHERE I can look or where it might be appropriate for me to post a request for someone along with the requirements I have for the job.

Applogies if this is an inappropriate question, but I thought people posting here might be able to direct me properly.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## agusgriego (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi macinsm, I've sent you a PM with my details. hope you find them useful.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 7, 2005)

I do freelance website design, and may be to assist you.  If you'd like to get in contact with me over the details of your site, please feel free to contact me as well as look at some samples at:

http://www.jeffhoppe.com


----------



## biff1of1 (Aug 9, 2005)

Try moonbow.com


----------



## mdnky (Aug 10, 2005)

macinsm said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a web designer who uses a Mac.



That isn't a hard thing to find <G>.  Quite a few here, tons elsewhere.  Some well-known names include Jeffrey Zeldman, John Hicks, Eric Meyer, John Gruber, Shaun Inman and Simon Collison.


----------



## Pardus (Aug 11, 2005)

I am a freelancer in Vancouver, Canada. I am just revamping my main site but it has a list of clients and project links at http://www.panthermedia.com or you can check out my flash e-brochure site at http://www.e-brochures.ca which also has a portfolio and pricing info. FYI the canadian vs. US dollar works out to about 18% discount too.


----------



## Robn Kester (Aug 11, 2005)

Finding a 'web designer' is easy. Throw a handful of gravel and you will hit at least 10.

Finding a _good_ webdesigner who knows UI rules and how to design a site that fits your budget, your functionality needs, and who knows good design in general isn't so easy.

Some tips...

*Shop locally*, and go for smaller shops who will treat you like a person instead of passing you off to their flunkies. THe smaller guys treat you right, and are almost always priced better than any agency.

*Never look at a webdesigner's site as an indication of anything.* Most of them put tons of effort into their site, thowing in all the bells and whistles, and have an mostly endless budget to create something that is a display of chest-beating and loud growling to let you know they have skills. This is a common mistake by (usually amateur) web designers who think that over the top fluff will get them work. I can tell you from my many years of experience that it will run off more business than it gets you. Clients like Nike and MTV who have millions to spend do not exist for the real world people like me. Instead my clients are budget minded, smaller companies who depend on their site to load quickly, be powerful and easy to use, and not overwhelm their customers with flashy fluff. Especially when a customer is there to find and purchase a product.

Instead... Look at their portfolio of real sites, follow the links to those real sites. Ask them questions about the budget vs quality of work, why a project was what it was and how it came to that point. Every site has a story that explains why it looks and works like it does. Sometimes the client has no money and you have to skimp, sometimes the client is uber picky, sometimes the client hands you a sketch and expect you to reproduce their horrible design. And these things reflect on the designer, whether we like the end result or not.

*Pick a designer who knows to check your site on ALL browsers*, from AOL, Netscape, Safari, Firefox, IE, multiplatform Mac and PC versions of these browsers. Any designer who depends mostly on IE is a designer to avoid. If he poooos your questions about his ability to get the same look on IE, FireFox, Safari, etc, walk away and don't go back. Remember that your customers will not all be using IE 6 and many will not come back if they feel their browser choice is not relevant to you. I'm sure you have seen these sites before, they even go as far as putting "This site best experienced using Internet Explorer" on the home page.

This next one I feel very strongly about and I personally always make sure to talk to the client about it. Web designers who put their name or company on your site. It is common for some designers who think they are all powerful to put their names and link to their business on your site. Many will not even ask if they can, they just do it and build that idea into their design of your site. I only do this if we discuss it upfront and I discount their site as a result of my link. If it's charity or a buddies business and you share and share alike, fine. But otherwise this is a no-no.

Finding a web designer... Aside from everyone in this thread who has kindly donated their name to your hat, I still recommend local. Face-to-face is very important to me and my clients, but if you don't mind never seeing the designer that is fine. But when you go local, you can goto your local Rotary or other groups, ask around, check with other local businesses to see who they use and/or recommend. Check the phone book, cross reference names and look up their work.

Why should you listen to me? Well, I have been designing in print for over 15 years. And I have been doing web design for almost as long as the web has existed. I have watched fads in design and functionality come and go, and always tried to steer my clients away from fluff that would make their website junk.

I hope I have been helpful. And I wish you luck in finding the best designer for the job.


----------



## Partner4Success (Aug 11, 2005)

Check out www.partner4success.com and perhaps your search will be over.


----------

